

Objclibs: an index of objective-c frameworks - cvursache
http://www.objclibs.com

======
holgersindbaek
How is this different from cocoapods.com?

~~~
jws
Having never seen either service before…

objclibs shows a list of what sorts of things are available. That is huge for
engaging me in your service. The author should have his color tag removed.

I go to cocoapods and it seems to be some sort of meta-framework. I'm already
suspicious of frameworks, if you want to talk meta-framework you had better
have brought cake.

There is a "browse" link, but it is all about the meta-framework, that isn't
helping me.

So then I try to see what sort of frameworks this dubious meta-framework can
bring me, and I can't find any sort of listing. The best I managed was to
search for the letter "e" in descriptions, figuring most of them should have
one.

~~~
cvursache
I find that objclibs helps people find suitable frameworks fast, while
CocoaPods is great for managing those frameworks.

~~~
natesm
What's the point of Cocoapods instead of just using a submodule? Git already
has a native way to handle subprojects, and adding an extra external
dependency and gitignoring the results (I guess) feels dirty.

~~~
idunno246
Dirty is prepending every class with two letters and having 10 copies of the
same json parsing library in your executable. The entire ios library system is
broken. These types of things will keep popping up until something figures it
out well enough for mass adoption

------
ronyeh
Thanks! It's a useful (and colorful) overview.

~~~
cvursache
Very glad you like it (:

